# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Αλεξανδρούπολης >  Ασύρματο δίκτυο στο Ν. Ροδόπης (Κομοτηνή)

## jkarabas

jkarabas(#10543)

Καλημέρα σε όλους σας.
Δεν ήξερα ακριβώς που έπρεπε να ποστάρω το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και έκρινα ότι έπρεπε να μπεί εδώ.
Ανακοινώνω ότι απο Σεπτέμβριο του 2008 και μετά θα βρίσκομαι με την οικογένειά μου για 2-3 χρόνια
στην Κομοτηνή λόγω εργασίας.

Καλώ λοπόν όποιος έχει σχέση με τον συγκεκριμένο Νομό να αναφέρει τυχόν ύπαρξη ασύρματου δικτύου στην περιοχή
διότι έχω την διάθεση- και την ανάλογη εμπειρία να δημιουργηθεί κάτι και εκεί.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Telis

Ωραια, αντε και καλη αρχη.

----------


## Artakserksis

Είχαμε ξεκινήσει τη δημιουργία του KoWMN (http://www.kowmn.net) πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι με έναν φίλο, αλλά δυστυχώς, λόγω μαθημάτων και έλλειψης αρκετής ελεύθερης ώρας, τα παρατήσαμε, πάνω που στήσαμε το πρώτο AP και το WiND. Θα ενδιαφερόμουν να ξεκινήσουμε κάτι τώρα, και ήταν και αρκετά ακόμη άτομα που ενδιαφέρονταν να μπουν πέρυσι, αλλά φέτος ειδικά έχω μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα επειδή θα δίνω πανελλήνιες και πρέπει να στρωθώ λιγάκι...

----------


## jkarabas

Χαίρομαι που ξεκινησάτε κάτι. Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου για φέτος...προτείνω να ξεκινήσουμε κάτι του χρόνου. Θα ανέβω τελικά Κομοτηνή το νέο έτος.
Εάν υπάρχει ακόμη το ενδιαφέρον ερχόμαστε σε επαφή και το ξεκινάμε.  ::

----------


## DolceVii

Άντε με το καλό παιδιά. Μπας και καταφέρουμε και κάποια στιγμή συνδεθούμε Ξάνθη Κομοτηνή Αλεξανδρούπολη να βγάλουμε και Καβάλα...
Αλλά από ότι βλέπω υπάρχει μια απαξίωση για το ασύρματο στη βόρεια Ελλάδα.. κρίμα..

Τεσπά εμείς εδώ το πήραμε λίγο πιο πατριωτικά το ζήτημα και προσπαθούμε να οργανωθούμε...
Άντε καλή αρχή  ::

----------


## papashark

μπράβο μπράβο, τώρα που είσαστε ζεστοί  ::

----------


## vabiris

Εχω κατι γνωστους ραδιοερασιτεχνες εκει θα τους ενημερωσω.....

----------


## jkarabas

> Εχω κατι γνωστους ραδιοερασιτεχνες εκει θα τους ενημερωσω.....


Όταν μιλήσεις στείλε μου σε παρακαλώ στοιχεία να έρθω σε επαφή μαζί τους, έχουμε βέβαια χρόνο μέχρι να ανέβω στη Κομοτηνή.
Επίσης έχουν έρθει σε επαφή μαζί μου μέσω email, άτομα σχετικά με τον χώρο και ψάχνοντας είδαν το 
συγκεκριμένο post και έδειξαν μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον.
Εάν υπάρχει χρόνος, όρεξη και άνθρωποι που θα ενδιαφερθούν, νομίζω ότι κάτι θα καταφέρουμε στο τέλος  ::  
Πάντως βλέπω κινητικότητα και αυτό είναι θετικό.

----------


## sv7gx

Αντε να βλεπουμε κινησι και στην ΚΟΜΟΤΗΝΗ  ::  Η Καβαλα αναμενη να συνδεθη και γιατι οχι και με την θρακη.Να υπολογιζεται και στην δικη μας βοηθεια εφοσον θελεται ,για οτι χρειαστη το ασυρματο δυκτιο για να προχωριση και στην περοχη σας .Καλημερα απο Καβαλα Νικος.  ::   ::

----------


## sakisbax

Χαιρετώ και εγώ όλη την παρέα εδώ. Χαίρομαι για το ενδιαφέρον να δημιουργηθεί και στην Κομοτηνή ασύρματο δίκτυο και να συνδεθεί με την υπόλοιπη Θράκη. Και εγώ εδώ παρόν με όσους άλλους φίλους ενδιαφέρονται για να το συζητήσουμε και να το ξεκινήσουμε σιγά σιγά.

----------


## sakisbax

> Εχω κατι γνωστους ραδιοερασιτεχνες εκει θα τους ενημερωσω.....


Ποιοί είναι αυτοί οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vabiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vabiris
> 
> Εχω κατι γνωστους ραδιοερασιτεχνες εκει θα τους ενημερωσω.....
> 
> 
> Ποιοί είναι αυτοί οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες!!!


Εσείς!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## orestoubas

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!! Σε λιγότερο απο 30 μέρες θα έχει στηθεί καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων ο πρώτος κόμβος στη Κομοτηνή. Mikrotik, 2.4ghz ap, και θα βαλω και σαν απ 2 directional που εχω στα 5 ghz και μια μάλλον στα 2.4. ghz.. Προσπαθώ να μιλησω και με τα παιδιά απο ξανθη για να ξερω τι θα κανω με vpn... Εχω δημιουργήσει μια mailing list, αν θελει κάποιος να μπει, ας μου στειλει ενα pm με το μαιλ του αν ειναι εύκολο  ::  
Ορέστης  ::

----------

